# C&C Tiberium Wars Mods



## Fraggi (22. April 2009)

Hi PCGH-Xer,

ich habe mir vor kurzem C&C Red Alert 3 gekauft und war sehr sehr enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Trotzdem habe ich Lust mal wieder Lust C&C zu spielen. Daher meine Frage an euch: 

Kennt ihr empfehlenswerte Mods für den Teil C&C Tiberium Wars? Neue Einheiten, mehr Bauoptionen wären schon sehr cool. Vorallem ein Mod, in dem man Mauern bauen kann, wäre sehr schön  Mit Laserzäune, Sandsäcke und Betonmauern konnte man in den frühreren Teilen immer sehr schönen Basen bauen. 

Oder kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man einfach, wie zum Beispiel in Tiberium Sun das Spiel verändern kann. Ich erinnere mich, dass es damals eine Rules.ini gab, in der man Einheiten freischalten konnte, die Eigenschaften der Einheiten verändern konnte usw. Das wär natürlich fantastisch, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob und wie das in Tiberium Wars funktioniert.

Zur Info: Googlen kann ich allein. Ich möchte eure Meinung, zu Modifikationen, die ihr selber ausprobiert habt.
Danke im Vorraus für jeden Tipp 

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## Menthe (22. April 2009)

Tiberium Essence ist eine gute Mod dort gibts viele einheiten aus Tiberium Sun und auch Mauern.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Mai 2009)

tiberium advance ist auch nee gute mod
sowie tiberium history
Installier dir mal crosus ist ein mod manager,da sind einige mods drin für c&c allgemein.
Sowie maps und das tool installiert dies auch direct dahin ,wenn man es runterlädt.


----------

